# Guiar Rig of Richi Sambora of Bon Jovi



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some pics of Richie Sambora's rig. He is the guitarist for Bon Jovi in case you are not familiar with him. Quite the rig.

Here is a link if you want to click on it. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/139917-richie-samboras-rig-lots-pics.html

*Richie Sambora's Rig! lots of pics*
[HR][/HR]


I was surprised that he was using JCM 2000's. I was under the impression they were crap?! The guitar tech said the first year they were made they were really good. Any thoughts?










Richie is rockn the iso cabs with a Celestion Vintage 30 in one and a Celestion Gold in the other. Mics were a _Sennheiser 421_ and Shure SM57 inside. He had some standard Marshall cabs on stage too.


















He also had a hammond Leslie rotating speaker in another rack case










Rack action! Richie has a axess electronics Midi foot controller on stage so he can screw around when ever he likes and one back stage with the rack gear so the tech can make all the main changes.









I was so stoked when i saw the talk box.





















Close ups of the rack



















The thing with this is that, the other half of the guitars are out of the picture...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i saw BJ last year...with PhilX...so i haven't actually gotten the whole BJ experience (i giggled at tthat, guess i'm still a kid)

gotta wonder if Phil used some of Ritchies stuff at the beginning...

set up looks complex...6 amps though...thats insane...not quite areosmith levels but still...wow


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like the bottom two heads aren't hooked up.

I'd say that he runs a dual rig, with two others hooked up for immediate back up.
Bottom two are back ups to the backups? Just a guess.

You _need_ roadies with a rig like that.


----------

